# Wer kennt "WEG" Antriebe und FUs ??



## bruce (10 Februar 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin durch Zufall auf die Antriebe und FUs von WEG gestoßen.

Dieser Hersteller ist nach eigener Aussage in Nord- und Südamerika weit verbreitet.

Hat schon mal jemand Erfahrungen mit diesen Geräten gesammelt??

Zuverlässigkeit, Inbetriebnahme einfach <-> umständlich?, Preis/Leistung, etc.

Vielen Dank für eure Infos


Bruce


----------



## MeisterLampe81 (10 Februar 2010)

Hallo bruce,

wir haben ein paar Motoren (bis 18kW) von WEG. Bis jetzt sind wir ganz zufrieden damit. Die haltbarkeit ist super, das Preis/Leistungsverhältniss stimmt und wenn die Dinger mal nen Lagerschaden haben, ist das Lagern auch kein Problem. FU`s von WEG kenne ich allerdings nicht...

Gruß
MeisterLampe81


----------



## RGerlach (11 Februar 2010)

Hallo Bruce,

auch wir haben bis jetzt nur Motoren von WEG gesehen.

Der Einsatz ist in einigen Kompressoren mit einer Leistung von 300 kW. Bis jetzt laufen sie ohne Probleme seit 2005.

Meiner Erinnerung nach kommt WEG aus Südamerika (Brasilien). Die Herstellerauswahl erfolgte durch den Kompressorhersteller und dieser liefert weltweit.

In früheren Kompressoren waren Montoren einer englischen Firma verbaut und diese hatten nicht genug Leistungsreserve.

Grüße

Ralph


----------



## dtsclipper (11 Februar 2010)

Wir haben von WEG Kleinantriebe mit 350W im Einsatz.

Ich muss den Vorrednern glaube ich widersprechen - 

Württembergische Elektromotoren GmbH
Postfach 101262, 72312 Balingen
info@weg-antriebe.de

http://www.weg-antriebe.de/deutsch/index.htm

ich denke das ist ein deutsches Unternehmen.

Oder es gibt mehrere...

dtsclipper


----------



## RGerlach (11 Februar 2010)

dtsclipper schrieb:


> Wir haben von WEG Kleinantriebe mit 350W im Einsatz.
> 
> Ich muss den Vorrednern glaube ich widersprechen -
> 
> ...


 

Hallo dtsclipper,

es gibt mehrere Unternehmen. Ich beziehe mich auf die Firma

http://www.weg.net/de

Unter History habe ich die Gründungsdaten gefunden. Die Firma stammt aus Brasilien. Das Logo entspricht dem auf unseren Motoren. Die Firma hat auch FU´s im Angebot, die ich aber nicht kenne.

Dein Hersteller aus Deutschland hat nach seinem Katalog keine FU´s im Angebot.

Ich glaube, dass Bruce nach unseren Links "seinen" Lieferanten heraussuchen muss.

Gruß

Ralph


----------



## Andre31 (24 Februar 2010)

Nun WEG deckt mittlerweile ein recht großes Spekrtrum ab.
Dieses bewegt sich im Bereich


FU´s
Schütze (Leistungs und Steuerungsschütze)
Anzeigeelemente (LED´s, Schalter) Bauform Klö-Mö 22,5 durchmesser
Sanftanläufer
uvm.
Also wir setzen ab & an auch mal die WEG Fu´s ein. Ihr müsst so einige Abstriche machen. Das geht los bei den Bedienungsanleitungen (werden von der deutschen Niederlassung nach & nach zu 100% übersetzt) und das dauert eben nen bissl. Die Funktionsbeschreibugen sind teilweise unterschiedlich (Portugiesisch ist anders als die Deutsche z.b)
Der techn. Support lässt manchmal nen bissl zu wünschen übrig, vor allen Dingen dann wenn er Dringend benötigt wird,
Aber ansonsten relativ schnell in Betrieb zu nehmen (fast so schnell wie nen Danfoss FU).
Preis/Leistung ist wirklich intressant.
Software zur Inbetriebnahme gibt es auch (allerdings zur Zeit nurr auf Englisch)
Programmierkabel liegt den FU´s mit bei (wenn FU USB-Schnittstelle hat)
Viele Leistungsbereiche werden abgedeckt.

Und es ist ein brasilianisches Unternhemen. 
Und wer mal ein Schütz von denen in der Hand haben sollte, der sollte sich mal ein altes AEG Schütz anschauen.

Wir verbauen in unseren Schränken Schütze, Motorschutz, Motorvollschutz von WEG und auch Anzeige Elemente von WEG.
Wer Fragen hat bezüglich Ausfallquote etc. einfach melden.


----------

